# Wizards vs the Bulls official game thread.



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Needs to be started. Game is less than 6 hours away.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bulls at Wizards devil's adovate thread.*

Jordan becomes the only 40 year old NBA player to score 50 points, gets a triple double and the Wizards win by 28.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I couldn't bring myself to do it after yesterday's depressing loss.

Hmmm...Juan Dixon vs. Jay (Gimpy) Williams at the point. Interesting matchup. Should be more intersting than MJeff and Rose.

Will Curry start to separate himself from Brendan Haywood as the better young center in the conference?

And will Kwame have another big game against Chandler?

All kinds of interesting subplots in this one.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*Bulls need to bounce back.* 


I said this in another thread....

We need to forget about that spanking last night against Atlanta and come out competitive tonight. The Bulls have a tendency to get down on themselves, and go on losing streaks. The Wizards will put our Twin Towers to the test...will they be up to the challenge? 

I think we will shoot better tonight and make it a game, that is if Jalen doesn't let MJ get him rattled.

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Ok...

maybe Oakley will get 25 rebounds.

maybe Kwame blocks 10 shots.

Yeah right.

:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Game Thread should read: Official lets get our ****** handed to us by the Wizards thread.



Everytime I pick the Bulls to win on one of these threads, they lose. Everytime I pick the Bulls to lose, they win.......lets hope this continues.

So.......

Wizards 104
Bulls 96


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Chandler and Curry need to have good games.

Same for Jay.

Limit Stack/MJ on offense

PLAY DEFENSE ABOVE ALL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wiz are 28-29 in the thick of a playoff race. 19-11 at home. 6-4 last 10 games. Won 2 in a row. 

Bulls, 21-39 3-29 on the road. 4-6 at home. lost 1. 

Wizards. .442% give up, .439%. .327% in threes. Give up, .341% They get our rebounded by 1 a game. 91.8 a game give up 91.8 also. 

Wizards are 2-1 this year against the bulls. 

Jan 2 At UC. 107-82. Wizards. Stackhouse 28. * brown 20 pts 10 rebounds 2 blocks* lue 14. Thomas 10 reb. Wizards shot 53%! 30-34 FTs. *53 rebounds to our 32. Both teams had 11 off. reb each* Rose 26. Fizer had 12 and 8 rebounds. Those two were the only two in double figures for bulls. Crawford 7 pts 6 assists. Williams 3 pts. 1-9. Chandler 32 min. 8 pts 4 rebounds. Curry 14 min. 1 pt 4 rebounds. Never took a shot!!! Bulls shot 36%. 

Game #2=jan, 8 @ Wash. 101-98 wizards. Hughes 22 pts 8 reb. Jordan, 14 pts 10 reb. laetner 18 pts 11 reb. Brown 16 pts 8 reb. Thomas, 11. Rose, 4-17 10 pts 8 assists. Marshall 24 pts 9 reb. Chandler 6 pts 6 rebounds 19 min. Williams No points. 0-5 5 assists. Curry, 16 minutes 15 pts 1 reb. Fizer 12. Crawford 15. 
Wash
shot way more fts than the bulls 26-34. We were out rebounded again 52-31. 

Game # 3 @ UC. jan, 24 Bulls win. 104-97. Stackhouse 23, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, Laetner 21 pts 10 reb. Brown 21 min. 10 pts 3 reb. 2 blks. Marshall 16 pts 10 reb. Williams DNP. Crawford 11 in 19 min. Rose 11 4-19 but had 9 assists. Chandler 6 pts, 1 reb. 2 blocks 18 minutes, brunson 10 and 10 assists. Fizer, 18 pts 4 reb. Curry 7 min. 6 pts 1 reb. Bulls shot 53%(rose 4-19 hassell 1-5) We out rebounded wash by 3. For the third straight game Washingtom shot over 30 fts. For third straight game Bulls shot significantly less fts. Wash. had 16 off reb. We had 11. 

Since the jan 24 game. Wash is 7-7 Bulls are, 5-12. 

Kwame Brown is averaging over 15 pts a game against the bulls and 7 reb. in three games. 

To win, it is a must to keep them off the off boards. A must to not foul. They have shot almost 100 fts in three games against us. Baxter needs to play Thomas well. Thomas has had a could of good games. Contain Laetner. 
All of this is easier said than done.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Who merged my thread here?!?!?!?!?!?

The reason I made this thread is so that people can say all the bad things that could happen to the Bulls in this game in hoping that the Bulls have a great game tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*We need to stop their X factor* 


LAETNER.

:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Who merged my thread here?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> The reason I made this thread is so that people can say all the bad things that could happen to the Bulls in this game in hoping that the Bulls have a great game tonight!!!!!!!!


I did. Thats actually what a game thread starts out to be.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

ROAD GAME...
nuff said
Wizards 108
Bulls 88


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Agree...Road Game + Loss Last Night + Jordan = 

Wizards 101
Bulls 92

Good: Jay Williams/Eddy Curry
Average: Jamal Crawford/Jalen Rose/Lonny Baxter/Donyell
Bad: Tyson Chandler/Trenton Hassell


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Who merged my thread here?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> The reason I made this thread is so that people can say all the bad things that could happen to the Bulls in this game in hoping that the Bulls have a great game tonight!!!!!!!!












You're definitely not from Vulcan.










Next time give us a hint


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The hell with the Bulls game...I'm gonna watch the Soul Train Music Awards on WGN at 10:30pm!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i feel bad for yall*

there is no one out there besides rose who can score..
its really a miserable team
theres no one on one skilled guyz out there
do yall not agree??

by the way dixon is killin jwill


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Damn we give up again many rebounds....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: i feel bad for yall*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> there is no one out there besides rose who can score..
> its really a miserable team
> theres no one on one skilled guyz out there
> ...


:rock: :jump:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: i feel bad for yall*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> there is no one out there besides rose who can score..
> its really a miserable team
> theres no one on one skilled guyz out there
> ...


That's alot of different insults in just one post. I see you're taking the "throw it against the wall" approach tonight.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Does Rose _ever_ break a sweat on defense? I wonder how it feels to know you can't keep up with, let alone stop, a 40 year old man?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: i feel bad for yall*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> by the way dixon is killin jwill


Yeah, 6 points...WOW!!! BTW, how is it that their point guard took more shots than anyone else, including jordan, on his team? Some PG!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Nobody can hit a shot tonight...

Jalen already with 3 TO


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

OUR PLAYERS ARE SO CLUMSY.....DAMN:upset:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford's offensive arsenal: Fake left, fake right, one dribble left and pop a long jumper! He must have worked like mad on his "O" game last summer!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Baxter's been real effective :sigh: 

Come back Fizz!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*QUIZ*

How many points has JWill scored against the Wizards so far this season???


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

32-32 tie game...Washington Time out
5.46 in the 2nd


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone see Mase get in Jordan's face on defense???

Gotta luv it!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i dont catch many bulls games*

thank god..
but crawford is silky smooth
hes lighting jordan up.. he def. should be playin over jwill..
just a thought
plus i really like mason he can shoot the lights out..


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls up 41-38

JC starting to hit from the outside!!!!!
The Wizards are fighting for the playoffs..but if we win tonight we will be 7 wins away from the 8th seed....

Hey man ...Jalen said it!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Crawford !!!!!!!*

Shooting...I like it!!!!

He is making a statement!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

IsEROB in the game?????


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> IsEROB in the game?????


Dude, EROB is out for the season.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*46-39*

Bulls leading and Jamal Crawford should play some SG Bill....Give him a chance man....

Ugly basketball Bulls have a 7 point lead....

Remember what happened on January 8???We were leading by 11 at the half...and at the 3rd quarter we collapsed 40-16 or something....

Hopefully it doesn't happen again....
We should kill them in the 3rd...Feed Eddy Curry and put Jamal in Bill!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Crawford is playing the game of his life. Play him 'til he drops.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, EROB is out for the season.


Hey man I was just checking cause Yahoo Game Channel made a substitution Roger Mason for Erob...and I was curious cause he does have a hamstring pull...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man it would be a huge confidence boost if we can pull this one....
I just hope JWill shows up...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen Rose 12 
Crawford 10
Chandler 7 points&6 rebounds


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, EROB is out for the season.


er...

*F Eddie Robinson*
Results of an MRI on February 27 showed _no significant injury_ 
Did not play Friday versus Atlanta 
Sore right hamstring (suffered during the Bulls February 21 game at Orlando) 
Missed the last four games.

...did I miss something?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

In EROB's mind, a hamstring pull is like an ACL tear.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls better be ready after the halftime break..cause a storm is coming...

Let's see if these Baby Bulls have learned from mistakes of the past...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> In EROB's mind, a hamstring pull is like an ACL tear.


:laugh:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Man it would be a huge confidence boost if we can pull this one....
> I just hope JWill shows up...


Screw confidence. Too much of it and you get a game like last night.

As for Williams, the way JC's playing, he might want to rest his ankle tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok bets please!!!!!

Will the Bulls collapse in the 3rd quarter?????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man Juan Dixon is killing us....


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

MAJOR PROPS TO TY FOR HAVING THE STONES TO TRY TO GO BEHIND THE BACK ON A BREAKAWAY!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Put JC in Bill!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*cOLLAPSE*

unfortunatley it's coming


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Man Juan Dixon is killing us....


Juan Dixon is a skinny black version of John Paxson! It's deja vu!

Spot up and shoot! He's found his nitche...but what's he going to do when jordan retires?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

cALL A TIMEOUT YOU MORON--->BILL


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

bulls started with 2-2 FG's

then have gone 0-7

Washington up 51-50


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Are you guys gonna go and label JC the Bulls' savior now that he's having a good shooting game?

I finally get to see a game on TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap:
Hassell scores!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

COLLAPSE


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*a few quick thoughts*

the bulls arent gettin a lot of calls

bill wennington gives way too much credit to the young bulls even what they turn it over

tyson is psycho and needs to relax.. becuz he really isnt that good yet

the bulls were 1 - 0 when marshall went with the troll look and just got ejected on a bs call

j will is getting torched by dixon um hes 4 for 5 from three how about not leaving him

curry looks better than what i thought..

yall have no weapons on offense and need j craw out there badly

the bulls are gonna set a record for most technicals in a game

yall still arent very good and need a lot of help on offense


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JERRY KRAUSE BROUGHT IN A BUNCH OF LOSERS>>>>>>>


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

What a complete joke. Cartwright has absolutely no control over his team...especially Jalen Rose. The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: a few quick thoughts*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the bulls arent gettin a lot of calls
> 
> bill cartwright gives way too much credit to the young bulls even what they turn it over
> ...


After numerous edits you should know better than to out and out attack another poster. - BCH


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

What a  What does sexual acts have to do with basketball!! You know better! truebluefan...eh..sorry BLOWOUT!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Fire Cartwright

Bench Rose

Start Crawford at SG

Move Marshall to SF.

New starting lineup: Williams, Crawford, Marshall, Chandler and Curry.

Cartwright doesn't have the stones to take charge of this team so dump his sorry, gutless a$$. Hire Tom Heinsohn. Or Chuck Daly.

*BUT FIRE CARTWRIGHT!!!*


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This team hasn't learned from their mistakes....
They take a lead at the half..they know that the Wizards will be coming hard and then again the SISSY's show up...

It's unacceptable to give Curry only 4 shots in the 3rd quarter,,,


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!


I APOLOGISE
:shy:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is this some of what JK has been saying about Jamal all along? The kid is playing ball!! 

Roger Mason looks smooth to me. He is a little taller than i thought he was.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BCH, Mikedc, LSF, Dixon is a player. He killed us tonight. 

I said last summer I thought you guys had a good draft and made some good moves. Dixon is one of them.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Damn..Jalen Rose is in the game...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JAY WILL IS OVERATED!!!!!PERIOD


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Dixon played SG tonight for most of the night with MJ at the point, in case you were wondering why Dixon shot so much.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Dixon played SG tonight for most of the night with MJ at the point, in case you were wondering why Dixon shot so much.


No, he's John Paxson with a really good tan.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Cartwright is an assistant coach masquerading as a head coach. He loses two players to ejections, but he remains on the floor without a single technical called on him. He ought to buy a ticket to the next game. Whatever happened to coaches looking out for their players? We get 5 techs, and not one is charged to our head coach. What a sorry excuse...


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Right now I'd like to see:

Jay Williams traded(we should've drafted Caron)

Start JC, Mason, Rose, Chandler, and Curry.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Cartwright is an assistant coach masquerading as a head coach. He loses two players to ejections, but he remains on the floor without a single technical called on him. He ought to buy a ticket to the next game. Whatever happened to coaches looking out for their players? We get 5 techs, and not one is charged to our head coach. What a sorry excuse...


Have to agree (per tonight)

BC should have defended his players in this game. It was a sloppy game on both ends, but it seemed the whole second half was mired w/ poor calls against the BUlls.

Jay struggled tonight... and Crawdaddy should have played the whole way. He was too hot to sit in the 3rd.





VD


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he's John Paxson with a really good tan.


You have got to be kidding.

Dixon plays defense better than Pax ever could and Paxson was a better shooter. I really don't see any comparison's between the 2 players.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding.
> ...


Really? Bulls backcourt: Paxson and Jordan
Wiz Backcourt: Dixon and Jordan.

Both of them made/make a living on the perimeter. Neither of them took/take the ball inside. Both of them even have the letter "x" in their last names. LOL

And, btw, don't sell JP's defense short. He played great positional defense and was _outstanding_ at fighting over and destroying screen/rolls.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jay Will*

is the reason we lost tonight, he let Juan Dixon (Go Terps!) Drive bye him. I am a MD fan but if someone would have told me Juan Dixon would be playing better than Jay Will over any time in their careers I would have laughed at the. Crawford was ballin tonight. He needs to start because frankly Jwill plays piss poor D. No movement of the feet, no rotating, or awareness, cant fight through screens basically I have seen JV girls basketball players that play better d than he does. Every time he got in the game Juan went off like a fourth of july spectacular. 


Curry played ok. Chandler needs to develop a 17 footer or be more willing to take it he was left open for them several times but never took one. Mason is a player. I still dont think Jwill is faster with the ball than JC but I could be wrong. Blount did ok in limited minutes. I was pretty happy with BC actually, he fought for the players when needed. He should have sat Jay longer and gone with JC more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We came unravaled as a team. We cant do that and expect to win. 

Crawford had a hell of a game off. Think he was auditioning?  

I like Currys offensive game. Very aggressive on offense.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? Bulls backcourt: Paxson and Jordan
> ...


I am selling JP's defense short when you try and compare it to how Dixon plays defense. Dixon is a ball hawk. Dixon can also create somewhat of a shot.

Paxson was nothing more than catch and shoot, playing off of MJ. Dixon maybe got 2 shots off of an MJ drive, and got the rest off the dribble, a pass out from another player, or as part of the offensive set.

I liked Paxson, and he is not a similar player to Dixon. 

You don't necessarily watch the Wizards so I guess maybe looking at this game alone you would think Dixon is strictly perimeter, but he is more of a get it where he can player because he is not a great shooter.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*trueblue*

that maybe true but the stretch of the third where we couldnt hit anything did not kill us it was the defense or lackthere of that did us in on the other hand. There is a saying if you play defense you always have a shot to win. Jwill gave up 10 open jumpers 6 of which went in. The techs didnt help either but it was a byproduct of a poorly officiated game. Sometimes you cant blame Jalen for crying.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally getting to see my first Bulls game on TV in a couple of weeks, I am impressed with the play of the team, despite the loss.

Even with the deficit hovering around 10, with like 3 minutes left, the team plays pretty hard -- defensively as well.

Jay let Jamal play most of the game, whose shot was falling tonight. J-Will may have missed quite a bit of shots, but his ability to penetrate opens up the game for other teammates. You can't really call Jay Juan Dixon's ***ch despite the disparity of points. Juan's only effective as a spot shooter, and when you have Jordan and Stackhouse on the team, you're bound to get good looks at the basket.

Roger Mason is a pretty hard-nosed defender, which is also evidenced by his four personal fouls.

Rose never really looked like a ball hog the whole game. He and Marshall lost their composures, though, and all those technicals is what caused the loss. Surprising that the team's two go-to veterans would be the ones that lose it.

Laettener is one of the dirtiest players in the NBA, at least by watching this game. He ranks up there with Reggie Miller and John Stockton.

Eddy Curry really played with an attitude. He really does have good post moves, and he has a decent jump shot. And, his "lazy" demeanor is what kept his composure. With all the Wizards' big men playing dirty, Curry just said "whatever" and still played like the big man in the paint. His help defense is getting much better thanks to experience, and he only really had one defensive lapse.

The technicals really made the difference. If the Bulls dismissed all those dirty plays, they could have won this game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Call me a traitor, but....*

...fitting win for MJ.

He lost his last at Chicago, but win his last against his old team---with them unraveling in grand fashion.

It's behind us...lets move on.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*who called Jay Juans [email protected]*

Jay played no defense at all tonight. No moving of the feet, rotation, one time down the ocurt he had the wrong man. Very dissapointing. But like gb said its behind us, whos next?


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright needs to get control of the team when things are getting out of hand. It was pretty obvious that the team was frustrated in the 3rd, and needed to be calmed down. Instead, Chandler, Marshall,and Rose get techs and the Wiz get like 6 extra foul shots.

I thought the intensional foul on Haywood was a joke of a call.

Chandler needs to realize that he is not a superstar yet, and that he doesn't need to celebrate and yell after every shot he makes. This is the kinda stuff Darius Miles does right now, which doesnt buy you respect from the rest of the league. Also trying to go behind the back against 2 defenders (one being Michael Jordan, the alltime leader in steals) was just horrible.

EC is so comfortable offensively, but grabbing 3 rebounds the entire game is unacceptable....especially when Juan Dixon grabbed 6 by himself.

JC was great...Jay was horrid. JC has a nice touch from the 3 and is quick as hell...its seriously hard figure out why this guy isnt good yet.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*JC needs to be in the starting lineup*

plain and simple. not to hard to see. Nobody on the wiz coudl gaurd him one on one.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

PUH-LEESE


Jamal was conducting an in-game tryout for Michael Jordan. We'd have won 30 games already if he brought it like that every night.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> PUH-LEESE
> 
> 
> Jamal was conducting an in-game tryout for Michael Jordan. We'd have won 30 games already if he brought it like that every night.


Don't you know that Crawford should be held to a different standard than anyone else? Marcus Fizer, also a third year player, finally started earning his paycheck by consistently turning in performances like this for two months and everybody said that its about time. Some even went so far as to suggest he should be considered for the 6th Man Award. But Crawford has _one outstanding game_ and we're sending people out to Springfield, Mass. to secure a display booth for his hall of fame bust.

Let him produce as well and for as long a time as his fellow '00 draftee did before we consider giving him the keys to the city...or moving him into the starting lineup at pg.

BTW, for as crappy as Crawford has played this year, he's still started 11 games. For as well as Fizer played this year, he didn't start a single game. I guess the JC A$$ Licking Society will just have to wait a bit longer til he makes those iddy-biddy muscles just a bit bigger.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you know that Crawford should be held to a different standard than anyone else? Marcus Fizer, also a third year player, finally started earning his paycheck by consistently turning in performances like this for two months and everybody said that its about time. Some even went so far as to suggest he should be considered for the 6th Man Award. But Crawford has _one outstanding game_ and we're sending people out to Springfield, Mass. to secure a display booth for his hall of fame bust.
> ...


Jamal played good and scored 21 points, nana nana boo boo!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I loved Juan Dixon in Maryland last year and wanted to see him in a Bulls uni. Too bad he plays for the Wiz. I can't possibly root for him now!


----------

